# Technik jetzt aber richtig!



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich schreibe hier im richtigen Bereich!? Nachdem ich nun die letzten zwei Tage erfahren habe, dass mein gekaufer Filter (Sun Sun CBF 350B) viel zu klein und unpassend für meinen ca 16.000 Liter Teich mit Fischbesatz ist, habe ich mich nun entschlossen das Problem richtig anzugehen und meinem grünen dunklen und total drüben Wasser den Gar auszumachen.
Eigentlich ist in diesem Forum ja schon alles beschrieben was man so braucht, aber ich möchte diesen Thread für technische Fragen zu meinem Filterbau nutzen, damit ichs wirklich richtig mache!

Mein Teich: Bisher Naturteich, keine Technik (außer die letzten 2 Tage). Unbekannter, aber geschätzt großer Fischbesatz. Grünes trübes Wasser ohne jegliche sicht. Am Boden ordentlich Blätter und Schlick.
Geplant sind 2 - 3Tonnen und vorgeschaltet soll ein Spaltsieb werden (genaueres schreibe ich noch).

Meine erste Frage: Halter ihr es für Sinnvoll vor dem Anschluss des neuen Filtersystems erst einmal den Teich weitgehend abzulassen und den Schlick und all das Sediment zu entfernen und dann neues Wasser einzulassen?

Ich befürchte das ich ohne eine grundsätzliche Reinigung nie oder nur sehr schwer klares Wasser bekomme?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Micha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Oh habe gerade gesehen das es das Forum  Eigenbau Technik gibt, glaube mein Thread gehört eher dahinein? Kann gerne verschoben werden wenns besser passt.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Ach und gleich die nächste Frage : Ich bitte um einen Link in dem beschrieben wird was Helix genau ist  und wo genau den Unterscheid zwischen bewegten und unbewegten Helix ist? Habe gesucht aber nichts gefunden? Danke.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> wo genau den Unterscheid zwischen bewegten und unbewegten Helix ist?



Ha, das ist Einfach.........

Das eine ist bewegt das andere nicht    

Gruss Obs


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ha, das ist Einfach.........
> 
> Das eine ist bewegt das andere nicht
> 
> Gruss Obs



Ja und wo liegen die Vorteile bzw. Nachteile ?


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2015)

Hier schon mal der Link, direkt zum Hersteller http://www.hel-x.eu/

Ich glaube der Unterschied ist auch nicht direkt auf bewegt oder unbewegt zu beziehen, sondern meiner Meinung nach, mehr auf schwebendes und schwimmendes Helix. Es gibt beim Helix verschiedene Materialdichten, wobei die eine Variante dazu führt, dass das Helix nach Besiedelung nach unten sinkt und durch zusätzliches Belüften immer in Bewegung gehalten wird. Das schwimmende Helix schwimmt trotz Besiedelung eigentlich immer an der Oberfläche und wird so auch als ruhendes Helix betitelt.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Ich selbst seh nur Vorteile im bewegten  Helix , es reinigt sich quasi von selbst da es sich immer wieder gegesitig anstösst, dadurch gibt es kaum Versottung, es wird meistens mit Luft bewegt also sehr gute Sauerstoff versorgung der Backies , dadurch sehr gute Besiedlung 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hier schon mal der Link, direkt zum Hersteller http://www.hel-x.eu/
> 
> Ich glaube der Unterschied ist auch nicht direkt auf bewegt oder unbewegt zu beziehen, sondern meiner Meinung nach, mehr auf schwebendes und schwimmendes Helix. Es gibt beim Helix verschiedene Materialdichten, wobei die eine Variante dazu führt, dass das Helix nach Besiedelung nach unten sinkt und durch zusätzliches Belüften immer in Bewegung gehalten wird. Das schwimmende Helix schwimmt trotz Besiedelung eigentlich immer an der Oberfläche und wird so auch als ruhendes Helix betitelt.



Ist es also egal welches ich einsetze?

Und Zacky, ist es sinnvoll wenn ich ersteinmal den gesamten Teich ablasse und das Sediment entferne und dann den neuen Filter anschließe? Ich habe das Gefühl ohne Grundreinigung wie gegen Mühlen anzukämpfen.
Oder kann ich mir diesen immensen Arbeitsaufwand sparen?


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich selbst seh nur Vorteile im bewegten  Helix , es reinigt sich quasi von selbst da es sich immer wieder gegesitig anstösst, dadurch gibt es kaum Versottung, es wird meistens mit Luft bewegt also sehr gute Sauerstoff versorgung der Backies , dadurch sehr gute Besiedlung
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Ah danke . Unbewegtes muß halt dan hin und wieder von Hand bewegt werden?


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2015)

Hi.

So ganz egal ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Das eine Helix schwimmt alleine an der Oberfläche und das andere Helix sinkt immer wieder zu Boden und muss zusätzlich durch Belüfterplatten/-kugeln in Bewegung gehalten werden. Ideal hat sich erwiesen, das Helix bzw. eigentlich die überwiegenden Filtermedien von unten nach oben zu durchströmen. Ruhende Materialien arbeiten ebenso effektiver, wenn sie belüftet werden, da die Bakterien den Sauerstoff brauchen. Also auch hier ist es deine Entscheidung, wie viel Energie, Aufwand und Technik du persönlich einbringen möchtest.

Und den Teich komplett ablassen würde ich nicht, da eine gewisse Teichbiologie vorhanden ist, auch wenn es trüb und grün aussieht. Den Bodenmulm abzusaugen ist sicher von Vorteil, aber das sollte jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Im Teichschlamm/Bodenmulm leben halt auch viele Kleinstlebewesen, die wieder ganz nützlich für den Teich sind. Diese würdest Du mit einer Grundreinigung natürlich raus holen und ein neu-befüllter Teich braucht wieder Zeit bis sich die Teich-Biologie einstellt.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> So ganz egal ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Das eine Helix schwimmt alleine an der Oberfläche und das andere Helix sinkt immer wieder zu Boden und muss zusätzlich durch Belüfterplatten/-kugeln in Bewegung gehalten werden. Ideal hat sich erwiesen, das Helix bzw. eigentlich die überwiegenden Filtermedien von unten nach oben zu durchströmen. Ruhende Materialien arbeiten ebenso effektiver, wenn sie belüftet werden, da die Bakterien den Sauerstoff brauchen. Also auch hier ist es deine Entscheidung, wie viel Energie, Aufwand und Technik du persönlich einbringen möchtest.
> 
> Und den Teich komplett ablassen würde ich nicht, da eine gewisse Teichbiologie vorhanden ist, auch wenn es trüb und grün aussieht. Den Bodenmulm abzusaugen ist sicher von Vorteil, aber das sollte jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Im Teichschlamm/Bodenmulm leben halt auch viele Kleinstlebewesen, die wieder ganz nützlich für den Teich sind. Diese würdest Du mit einer Grundreinigung natürlich raus holen und ein neu-befüllter Teich braucht wieder Zeit bis sich die Teich-Biologie einstellt.




Ich denke ich werde eine Tonne mit bewegten und eine mit schwimmenden Helix machen. Ich denke das ich pro 200 Liter Tonne 100 Liter Helix verwenden werde. Ist das genug oder gar zu viel?

Naja meine Sorge ist halt, dass die Fische den Mulm ständig aufwirbeln und ich so kein klares Wasser bekomme.

Wie findet ihr diesen Spaltsiebfilter? Ist das was ordentliches?  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Compactsieve-ll-grun-2-Spaltsieb-Bogensieb-Vorfilter-gepumpt-Koi-Teich/191569036269?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140407115239&meid=ddbfac95ec864925bf6541ccda5f012d&pid=100204&rk=1&rkt=29&sd=251886938774

Danke Micha


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Ich würde den Bodenmulm nicht auf einmal entfernen , sondern nach und nach mit den Wasserwechseln ,aber erst wenn das Helix eingelaufen ist

Bei unbewegten Helix ,musst du mit der Hand drehen ,stimmt, aber den grössten Nachteil sehe ich darin das du ,je nach Dreck ,ewig warten musst bis sich dieser gesetzt hat ,sonst jagst du den Dreck mit der Pumpe in den Teich .

Und wehe dem du hast das mal vergessen zu drehen ,Bäääääh voll die Gülle

Zuviel Helix lässt sich schlecht bewegen ,in eine 200L Tonne ,würde ich nicht mehr als 50-60 L Helix machen wenn du es mit Luft bewegen willst

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (3. Mai 2015)

Hi Micha
Oftmals hilft es schon, 
wenn man versucht mit dem Kescher einen großen Teil des Mulms aus dem Teich zu entfernen.
Wenn Du den dann erstmal nahe genug am Teich liegen lässt, können evtl einige "Tierchen" wieder zurück in ihr Element.
Das würde ich auf jeden Fall machen.
Außerdem kann ein Teilwasserwechsel helfen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich würde den Bodenmulm nicht auf einmal entfernen , sondern nach und nach mit den Wasserwechseln ,aber erst wenn das Helix eingelaufen ist
> 
> Bei unbewegten Helix ,musst du mit der Hand drehen ,stimmt, aber den grössten Nachteil sehe ich darin das du ,je nach Dreck ,ewig warten musst bis sich dieser gesetzt hat ,sonst jagst du den Dreck mit der Pumpe in den Teich .
> 
> ...


Aber ich plane ja gut vor zu filtern, so dass sich im Bereich des Helix nichts mehr absetzen kann. Entsteht dann trotzdem  Gülle? Welche Luftsprudler eignen sich und wieviele brauche ich für eine 200 Liter Tonne? Ah gut nur 60 Liter  spart kosten. Wie findest du den Vorfilter den ich oben gepostet habe? Leider nur 75 mm Ablauf. Aber passt der Sieb?

Der Wasserwechsel nur nach und nach, damit die Teichbiologie nicht zerstört wird, richtig?

Danke MIcha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Oftmals hilft es schon,
> wenn man versucht mit dem Kescher einen großen Teil des Mulms aus dem Teich zu entfernen.
> Wenn Du den dann erstmal nahe genug am Teich liegen lässt, können evtl einige "Tierchen" wieder zurück in ihr Element.
> ...



Super Idee


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Der Wasserwechsel nur nach und nach, damit die Teichbiologie nicht zerstört wird, richtig


nicht den Wasser wechsel nach und nach ,den Mulm nach und nach entfernen,damit die Teichbiologie nicht zerstört wird
Die Backies selbst erzeugen den Schmutz und versotten das Helix

Das Sieb ist erstmal nicht schlecht ,aber funzzt leider nur gepumpt 

Ich selbst belüfte und betreibe gleichzeitig einen 110 Luftheber mit einer Hi-Blow 60

Gruss Patrick


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> nicht den Wasser wechsel nach und nach ,den Mulm nach und nach entfernen,damit die Teichbiologie nicht zerstört wird
> Die Backies selbst erzeugen den Schmutz und versotten das Helix
> 
> Das Sieb ist erstmal nicht schlecht ,aber funzzt leider nur gepumpt
> ...



Ich denke ich habe ein gepumptes System  (Stolz bin doch schon etwas Wissen angelesen hier im Forum). Du meinst das DIng muß etwas oberhalb der ersten Tonne stehen?


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Leider nicht nur etwas


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Leider nicht nur etwas


Was bedeutet das in cm? Was gibt es noch für eine Lösung?

Der Siebfilter hat aber nur eine 75 ml Auslass.... habe von dir in einem anderen Thread gelesen das diese 75er Rohre nicht aus PVC sind und sich deshalb nicht mit dem Flansch verkleben lassen? Wie bekomme ich das dann dicht in die erste Tonne?


----------



## Roland O. (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe erst kürzlich bei einem Bekannten so einen Teich wie du ihn beschreibst um ein Spaltsieb erweitert - allerdings war der Teich nicht verschlammt. Der Besitzer ist in Rente und pflegt daher sehr intensiv seinen Teich mit Schlammsauger und Kescher.
Das du eine ungefähre Vorstellung hast, wie so etwas ablaufen/aussehen kann, hier mal ein kurzes Video:





Du musst dir aber auch bei einem Spaltsieb im klaren sein, regelmäßige Reinigung ist Pflicht. Das Sieb im Spaltsieb was wir verbaut haben, hat nur 150mµ - die meisten haben 300mµ. Bei 0,3mm geht immer noch einiges an Schmutz durch, da würde ich persönlich auf alle Fälle zu einer Filtertonne mit Matten oder anderen statischen Filtermedien raten, in denen der Feinschmutz zurückgehalten wird. Diese Kammer ist dann aber auch gelegentlich zu reinigen.
Willst du Highend ohne großen Pflegeaufwand bleibt dir nur Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter, Endlosbandfilter. Da reicht dann auch eine einfache bewegte Helixkammer - solch ein System hat so gut wie keinen Pflegeaufwand, sofern die Technik mitspielt!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich habe erst kürzlich bei einem Bekannten so einen Teich wie du ihn beschreibst um ein Spaltsieb erweitert - allerdings war der Teich nicht verschlammt. Der Besitzer ist in Rente und pflegt daher sehr intensiv seinen Teich mit Schlammsauger und Kescher.
> Das du eine ungefähre Vorstellung hast, wie so etwas ablaufen/aussehen kann, hier mal ein kurzes Video:
> ...



Hallo Roland,e die Sch
mit  deinem Video triffst du den Nagel auf dem Kopf ! Genau so wie du habe ich heute die blauen und gelben Schwämme auf einen Schubkaren geschmissen und unfassbare Mengen an brauner bis schwarzer brühe herausgedrückt . Dauert gern eine halbe Stunde, das täglich. So steht für mich fest ein Spaltsieb muß dringend und schnell kommen. Ich suche jetzt auch nach einem Spaltsieb mit 150mµ. Auch das der Auslass 110mm hat gefällt mir .
Eins habe ich nach meinem Fehlkauf Filter von Sun Sun gelernt, lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben. Aber damit meine ich keine highend Technik im 3 bis 6 tausend Euro bereich . 
Kannst du mir bitte sagen was für ein Spaltsieb das genau im Video war?

LG Micha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (3. Mai 2015)

Habe soeben dieses Spaltsieb gekauft :http://www.ebay.de/itm/161533422101

Aber dann ist es natürlich sinnvoll die UVC Lampe vor dem Spaltsieb zu schalten?

Ich habe genau so eine UVC Lampe wie in deinem Video. Ist es  technisch möglich erst die UVC Lampe und dann das Spaltsieb zu schalten, oder führ das zu hohem Druckverlust? Ich glaube in deinem Video fließt das Wasser erst durch den Spaltsieb dann durch die UVC Lampe? Oder lieg ich falsch? 

Wo hast du den Adapter her mit dem du vom Auslass des Spaltsiebs zum Biologischen Filter führst?
Du mußt ja von 110mm auf ca 40mm? 

Vielen Dank.

lg Micha


----------



## krallowa (4. Mai 2015)

Moin,

ich habe seit knapp1 Jahr den CBF-350 C in Betrieb und reinige den 1x am Wochenende, dauert knapp 1/2 Stunde.
Bei meiner Teichgröße schient er momentan noch auszureichen, dabei ist meine Pflanzenwelt noch sehr winzig und die Algen können sich ganz allein an den Nährstoffen bedienen.
Der läuft auch nicht 24 Stunden am Tag.
Zusätzlich habe ich aber noch einen Skimmer der über einen selbstgebauten SiFi in einen Strumpf entwässert (der muss täglich gesäubert werden).
Momentan ist der Teich klar, kann 1,8m tief schauen, auf den Steinen liegen Algen, welche ich nach der Arbeit mit dem Kescher etwas aufwirbel, fertig.
Sicher kann man viel Geld in eine nahezu vollautomatische Reinigungsmaschine investieren, oder man nimmt sich die Zeit um sich mit dem Teich zu beschäftigen.
Damit sollte man sich aber vorher Gedanken machen.
Vor allem sollte man wenn man immer etwas dazu kauft, vielleicht vorher mal überlegen wo der Weg hingehen soll.
Lieber 1x teuer als 10x günstig.
Sollte meine Anlage mal nicht ausreichen werde ich zu einen Trommelfilter wechseln, aber erst mal abwarten wie es nach dem Sommer ausschaut.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Roland O. (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

je nach Aufbauart gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten, wie bzw. wo du deine UVC installieren kannst. Am sinnvollsten ist es immer dort, wo das Wasser am saubersten ist. Bei vielen Systemen - vor allem bei Fertiglösungen, sitzt die UVC aber vor dem Filter. Gerade die Systeme von O..e oder eben auch dein SunSun arbeiten auf dieser Basis. Je nach Pumpenleistung die verbaut ist, kann es aber sein, dass du nicht mehr den gesamten Durchfluss schaffst, da die Engstelle des Filtersystemes die UVC-Lampe ist.
Bei meinem Bekannten haben wir das so gelöst, dass wir den Ablauf vom Bogensieb auf 2 seperate Linien aufgeteilt haben. Einmal geht ein Teil des Wasser nach dem Bogensieb direkt in den Teich - dieser Teil wird also nur mechanisch gereinigt! Die 2.Leitung geht dann durch die UVC und den Teichfilter. So ist es möglich, zumindest das gesamte Wasser das von der Pumpe befördert wird, mechanisch vorzuklären. Ein Teilstrom wird dann biologisch aufbereitet durch UVC und Teichfilter!

Die grauen Rohre die du im Video siehst, sind ganz normale HT-Rohre aus dem Baumarkt. Wenn du einen 40er Rohranschluss für die UVC benötigst, kann ich dir als Geheimtip das hier mit auf den Weg geben: http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Verlaen...eiss/1394305/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_text
Man kann natürlich auch Produkte aus dem Koibereich verwenden, z.B. so etwas: http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Pumpenanschluss-40-mm-Klebe-x-1-1-2-Schraubverbindung
Diese Anschlüsse bekommt man auch für 50er Rohre - alles kein Problem!

Bei meinem Bekannten haben wir dann auch noch eine kleine Sicherheit verbaut - nämlich der Kugelhahn vom Schmutzablauf ist immer offen. Am Kugelhahn selber wurde ein Schlauchstück montiert, dass auch wieder zurück in den Teich geht. Gerade am Anfang verschmutzt so ein 150mµ Sieb sehr schnell, und meistens läuft der Filter über wenn keiner zu Hause ist. Durch den Schlauch haben wir die Möglichkeit das Wasser bis zur gewünschten Höhe auf dem Sieb aufstauen zu lassen (z.B. bei verlegtem Spaltsieb), und dann läuft das Wasser ungereinigt wieder zum Teich zurück. Also eine Art Notüberlauf, wobei der Wasserdurchfluss durch den Schlauch gering ist. Aber es wird dadurch verhindert, dass der Teich leergepumpt werden kann!

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, werde ich dir diese gerne beantworten sofern möglich!

Das was Ralf geschrieben hat, stimmt natürlich auch - man muß sich immer im Vorfeld überlegen wohin die Reise gehen sollte. Willst du einen Koiteich haben mit wenig Arbeit, wirst du mit dieser Filterkombination auf lange Sicht gesehen sicher nicht glücklich werden. Aber es kann dir eine gewisse Zeit verschaffen, entweder um Geld für einen guten Filter zu sparen, oder um zu überdenken was dein endgültiges Ziel ist! Und bei 250€ Anschaffungskosten hält sich das Ganze zum Glück noch einigermaßen im Rahmen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Roland 

mmmh einen Qualitäts Unterschied gibts da schon zwischen den "Pumpenanschlüssen", sollte man vielleicht dazu sagen, ich würde auf den von Koigarten Müller setzen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Roland O. (4. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> 
> mmmh einen Qualitäts Unterschied gibts da schon zwischen den "Pumpenanschlüssen", sollte man vielleicht dazu sagen, ich würde auf den von Koigarten Müller setzen
> 
> Gruss Obs


Qualitätsunterschied gibt es - keine Frage. Funktionieren tut´s mit beiden - habe nämlich beide Systeme im Einsatz. Ist immer eine Frage, wie schnell es gehen muss. Das Bauteil aus der Sanitärabteilung bekommt man in nahezu jedem Baumarkt, beim Koigarten Müller musst du eben ein paar Tage warten! Qualitativ hochwertiger und edler ist sicher der Pumpenanschluss, und vor allem auch preislich immer noch interessant!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> je nach Aufbauart gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten, wie bzw. wo du deine UVC installieren kannst. Am sinnvollsten ist es immer dort, wo das Wasser am saubersten ist. Bei vielen Systemen - vor allem bei Fertiglösungen, sitzt die UVC aber vor dem Filter. Gerade die Systeme von O..e oder eben auch dein SunSun arbeiten auf dieser Basis. Je nach Pumpenleistung die verbaut ist, kann es aber sein, dass du nicht mehr den gesamten Durchfluss schaffst, da die Engstelle des Filtersystemes die UVC-Lampe ist.
> Bei meinem Bekannten haben wir das so gelöst, dass wir den Ablauf vom Bogensieb auf 2 seperate Linien aufgeteilt haben. Einmal geht ein Teil des Wasser nach dem Bogensieb direkt in den Teich - dieser Teil wird also nur mechanisch gereinigt! Die 2.Leitung geht dann durch die UVC und den Teichfilter. So ist es möglich, zumindest das gesamte Wasser das von der Pumpe befördert wird, mechanisch vorzuklären. Ein Teilstrom wird dann biologisch aufbereitet durch UVC und Teichfilter!
> ...




Hallo Robert,
deine ausführliche Hilfe und die aller anderen ist schon super. Ich bin begeistert. Heute morgen mußte ich wieder meinen Filter komplett reinigen :-(. Kann es kaum erwarten bis mein Siebfilter da ist. Die Idee zwei Kreisläufe zu installieren finde ich super wede ich auch so machen.
Ich habe eine Ecopumpe bis 10.000 Liter und eine Höhe von ca 2,50 Meter zu überwinden. Macht es eigentlich Sinn zur erhöhung der Pumpleistung den durchmesser des  Pumpenschlauches zu erhöhen?  Im Moment habe ich 25 mm Durchmesser, bei einer Schlauchlänge von ca. 10 Meter. Wenn ich die Schlauchlänge verkürze, kann ich dann auch mehr Pumpvolumen erwarten? Sprich: größerer Durchmesser und kürzerer Schlauch gibt mehr Volumen?

LG und
Danke Micha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> 
> mmmh einen Qualitäts Unterschied gibts da schon zwischen den "Pumpenanschlüssen", sollte man vielleicht dazu sagen, ich würde auf den von Koigarten Müller setzen
> 
> Gruss Obs



Danke auch für deinenTip. Wenn ich endgültig weiß was ich bauen möchte, werde ich voll auf Qualität setzen .


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe seit knapp1 Jahr den CBF-350 C in Betrieb und reinige den 1x am Wochenende, dauert knapp 1/2 Stunde.
> Bei meiner Teichgröße schient er momentan noch auszureichen, dabei ist meine Pflanzenwelt noch sehr winzig und die Algen können sich ganz allein an den Nährstoffen bedienen.
> ...


Ja  meine Teichreise beginnt gerade und ist noch etwas Ziellos  Aber eins ist sicher: Ich will klares Wasser haben! Alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel .


----------



## Roland O. (4. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich Sinn zur erhöhung der Pumpleistung den durchmesser des Pumpenschlauches zu erhöhen? Im Moment habe ich 25 mm Durchmesser, bei einer Schlauchlänge von ca. 10 Meter. Wenn ich die Schlauchlänge verkürze, kann ich dann auch mehr Pumpvolumen erwarten? Sprich: größerer Durchmesser und kürzerer Schlauch gibt mehr Volumen?



Zu allen deinen Fragen gibt es eine einfache Antwort: JA 

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Zu allen deinen Fragen gibt es eine einfache Antwort: JA
> 
> lg
> Roland


Schön   Also Schlauchdurchmesser aufs Maximum und Strom auf die andere Seite des Gartens verlegen und Filter auch . Mir machts richtig Spaß!

LG Micha


----------



## juerg_we (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,
warum musst du 2.5m hoch pumpen????
mache dir von dem spaltsieb nicht zu viel hoffnug,der holt ja nur das grobe raus.
rohrleitung so gross es geht,ich hatte an meinem alten teich mit 10000l wasser eine 6000l pumpe und die verrohrung war 75mm ht rohr,nur
von der pumpe zum ht rohr war es 2zoll schlauch(ca2m)
gruss
jürgen


----------



## Küstensegler (4. Mai 2015)

Gibt dazu einen informativen Film bei Naturagart
http://www.naturagart.tv/2013/12/wassertechnik-die-richtige-leitung/

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> warum musst du 2.5m hoch pumpen????
> mache dir von dem spaltsieb nicht zu viel hoffnug,der holt ja nur das grobe raus.
> rohrleitung so gross es geht,ich hatte an meinem alten teich mit 10000l wasser eine 6000l pumpe und die verrohrung war 75mm ht rohr,nur
> ...


Hallo ,
die Pumpe liegt auf ca 2 Meter Tiefe und ca 50 cm Höhenunterschied zum Filter.... oder Moment!!?? Schlauch  der im Wasser liegt zählt nicht als zu überwindende Höhe? Liege ich da richtig?
Ja das mit dem Spaltsieb soll verhindern, dass ich ständig den Biofilter reinigen muß. Denn dazu habe ich nicht jeden Tag Zeit.

LG Micha


----------



## juerg_we (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
der höhenunterschied beginnt erst ab wasseroberkante,(teichwasseroberkante)
der schlauch ist viel zu klein.
du wirst wohl oder übel die erste zeit weiterhin den biofilter reinigen müssen,der spaltsieb lässt da noch zu viel durch(wenn es nicht so ist hast du glück)
wenn du dir mal den schmodder in den schwämmen anschaust ist das ja alles ganz feines zeug,das halt wohl oder übel irgendwo in den poren der schwämme
hängengeblieben ist und dann immer mehr geworden ist bis der schwamm zu ist.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Gibt dazu einen informativen Film bei Naturagart
> http://www.naturagart.tv/2013/12/wassertechnik-die-richtige-leitung/
> 
> Grüße
> Carlo



Jawoll,
super, nun hab oichs voll verstanden 
Danke dir für diesen Link!

LG MIcha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo micha,
> der höhenunterschied beginnt erst ab wasseroberkante,(teichwasseroberkante)
> der schlauch ist viel zu klein.
> du wirst wohl oder übel die erste zeit weiterhin den biofilter reinigen müssen,der spaltsieb lässt da noch zu viel durch(wenn es nicht so ist hast du glück)
> ...





Hallo Jürgen,
ich werde dir berichten wies läuft . Sollte es noch zu viele Schwebestoffe durchlassen, werde ich die erste Tonne so gestalten wie es Bine gemacht hat . Wen da dann noch was durchkommt dann fress ich nen Besen!

LG Micha


----------



## juerg_we (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
ist eigentlich eine einfache sache,je feiner man filtert desto öfter muss man saubermachen,und um uns das saubermachen zu ersparen
(das ab einer gewissen teichgrösse keinen spass mahr macht)gibt es ja die vorfilter(trommel oder vliesfilter)die diese arbeit von alleine machen.
(kosten viel geld,daher eigenbau)
aber das was du jetzt brauchst ist zeit,steht dein teich eigentlich in der sonne????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo micha,
> ist eigentlich eine einfache sache,je feiner man filtert desto öfter muss man saubermachen,und um uns das saubermachen zu ersparen
> (das ab einer gewissen teichgrösse keinen spass mahr macht)gibt es ja die vorfilter(trommel oder vliesfilter)die diese arbeit von alleine machen.
> (kosten viel geld,daher eigenbau)
> ...



Naja bekommt schon Sonne ab, aber nicht durchgehend. Ich werde sehr sicher auf einTonnensystem mit 3 Tonnen und Spaltsieb plus UVC umstellen. Denn ichdenke wenn damit ein Koiteich sauberes Wasser bekommt, dann sollte ich das in meinem Teich auch hinbekommen . Soweit meine Hoffnung. Ich bin schon fast manisch was mein klares Wasser denken angeht . Wenn ich die Augenschließe sehe ich Fische fast durchs Wasser schweben   

LG MIcha


----------



## lotta (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Micha,
ich freue mich tatsächlich an deiner Euphorie
Du wirst es kaum glauben, 
aber die vergangenen zwei Jahre,
haben sich viele Besucher bei uns,
über die scheinbar schwebenden Fische gewundert 
und wir uns eben darüber mächtig gefreut.

Hier hat's tatsächlich funktioniert.

Ich hoffe, dass auch Dein Traum in Erfüllung geht.
Alles Gute Bine


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Mai 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> ich freue mich tatsächlich an deiner Euphorie
> Du wirst es kaum glauben,
> aber die vergangenen zwei Jahre,
> ...



.

Hallihallo 
Kanns mir richtig gut vorstellen:
Aha das sind also die Fische? Sehen aber gesund aus! Und wo ist das Wasser...!?

LG Micha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen will ich einkaufen gehen um meinen Traum vom Tonnenfilter aus drei 300 Liter Tonnen zu verwirklichen.

Bauplan:
a) Siebfilter mit 150 Mikron
b) 1.Tonne mit einem Schichtkuchen aus folgenden Filtermaterial (auch in dieser Reihenfolge) und Menge: Filtermatten gestapelt von PPI10 über 20 und 30 jeweils ca 2 Matten, darüber 4 bis 6 Schichten Filtervlies.
c) 2. Tonne mit bewegten Helix in die 300 L Tonne ca 50 Liter Helix
d) 3. Tonne mit ruhendem Helix ca. 50 Liter

Dazu folgende Fragen:
-Gibt es ein bewährtes mittel einen klassischen Spaltsieb über das Niveau der Tonnen anzubringen (kein Eingraben der Tonnen möglich)?
- Wenn ich Tonne eins wie beschrieben bestücke, wie sieht es dann mit einem möglichen Rückstau auf Grund von zu hohen Widerstands aus?
- Wie kann ich das Helix Energiesparend am besten bewegen?
- Reichen 50 Liter Helix pro 300 LiterTonne?
- ich muß den Rücklauf vergraben (könnte kurven im Rohr geben), deshalb plane ich drei 72 mm Schläuche als Ablauf. Denkt ihr das reicht wenn ich sonst überall mit 110 mm  KG   Rohren arbeite? Evtl besser 4 wegen dem Strömungsverlust auf Grund der Kurven?

Vielen Dank  MIcha


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,
im einfachsten Fall steht das Spaltsieb auf der ersten Tonne.
Das Spaltsieb sollte einen Notüberlauf haben, der nicht gerade mit dem Einlauf einer Filtermatten-Tonne verbunden ist. Wenn durch die erste Tonne nichts mehr läuft, dann läuft das Wasser aus dem Überlauf Spaltsieb in den Teich zurück (oder besser in die erste __ Hel-X-Tonne).
Mit einer "Luftpumpe" - schau' mal nach unter Hailea, Koiblow oder wie auch immer (~20W ?). 
Man rechnet mit 40% Füllgrad beim Helix (für den Bereich, in dem man das Hel-X einsetzt).
Drei 72er Schläuche könnten reichen. Ich verstehe jedoch nicht, wieso Du nicht 100er KG verlegen willst. Das ist belastbar und läßt sich reinigen (wenn es sich mal zusetzen sollte - Biofilm).
Bei Deiner Konfiguration verstehe ich die erste Tonne nicht ganz. Hinter den Matten langweilt sich das Hel-X, dafür wirst Du Arbeit mit den Matten haben. Ich würde entweder die Matten-Tonne weglassen, oder mit Hel-X befüllen.
Die Bewegung des Hel-X verbessert das Verweilzeitverhalten des durchlaufenden Wassers in der Tonne. Leider verhindert die Bewegung ein Absetzen von Schwebstoffen, weshalb einer solchen Tonne weitere folgen sollten. Eine Bewegung würde ich erst dann in Gang setzen, wenn die Filterkette so nicht reicht (und auch erst dann eine Belüftung kaufen). Matten würde ich in die letzte Tonne (wenn überhaupt) nehmen. Die Tonne davor braucht dann einen Notüberlauf.


----------



## Roland O. (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

Rolf hat ja schon so ziemlich alles geschrieben - ich würde dir auch raten alles in KG-Rohr DN110 zu machen. 
Das du verschiedene Filterfeinheiten bei den Matten nehmen willst, halte ich persönlich für - entschuldige - sinnfrei, genauso wie Filtervlies. Die Matten solltest du normalerweise mit Stegen anordnen, an denen das Wasser vorbeistreicht, und nicht dicht an dicht. Ansonsten würde ich zu den gröbsten Matten greifen, es wird sich auch da schnell genug so viel Biobewuchs einstellen, dass diese fast dicht werden (bei voller Bepackung ohne Abstände sehe ich einen Notüberlauf als zwingend erforderlich). Wenn es das Budget zulässt, würde ich sogar zur Japanmatte greifen. Die sind stabil und haben eine Menge an biologischer Kapazität - und dabei jetzt mal nicht nur auf die Zahlen schauen - sondern auf Erfahrung zurückgreifen!
Zum Helix, je weniger Helix in einer Tonne umso einfacher ist dieses zu bewegen. Also mit den 50Litern hättest du mal einen guten Start, nachfüllen kann man immer - obwohl 100Liter Helix für einen 16.000er Teich schon nicht mehr wenig ist. 
Was du dir noch überlegen solltest, ist ein Schmutzablauf am Boden. Du willst sicher nicht beim Filterreinigen jedesmal die einzelnen Kammern leer räumen. Das würde ich in die Planung eines neuen Filters noch berücksichtigen!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (7. Mai 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> im einfachsten Fall steht das Spaltsieb auf der ersten Tonne.
> Das Spaltsieb sollte einen Notüberlauf haben, der nicht gerade mit dem Einlauf einer Filtermatten-Tonne verbunden ist. Wenn durch die erste Tonne nichts mehr läuft, dann läuft das Wasser aus dem Überlauf Spaltsieb in den Teich zurück (oder besser in die erste __ Hel-X-Tonne).
> Mit einer "Luftpumpe" - schau' mal nach unter Hailea, Koiblow oder wie auch immer (~20W ?).
> ...



Hallo,
meinst du ich sollte nach dem Spaltsieb auf Filtermatten verzichten und besser nur mit Helix arbeiten?
Reicht da die Feinfilterleistung? 
Ja, du hast Recht, ich vergrabe doch lieber nur ein 110 Rohr zur Rückführung des Wassers. Aber, ich müßte dann das komplette Gefälle direkt an der letzten Tonne anbringen, der Rest vom Rohr würde dann fast ohne Gefälle ca. 6 Meter zum Teich laufen. Würde das funktionieren?

LG MIcha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (7. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> Rolf hat ja schon so ziemlich alles geschrieben - ich würde dir auch raten alles in KG-Rohr DN110 zu machen.
> Das du verschiedene Filterfeinheiten bei den Matten nehmen willst, halte ich persönlich für - entschuldige - sinnfrei, genauso wie Filtervlies. Die Matten solltest du normalerweise mit Stegen anordnen, an denen das Wasser vorbeistreicht, und nicht dicht an dicht. Ansonsten würde ich zu den gröbsten Matten greifen, es wird sich auch da schnell genug so viel Biobewuchs einstellen, dass diese fast dicht werden (bei voller Bepackung ohne Abstände sehe ich einen Notüberlauf als zwingend erforderlich). Wenn es das Budget zulässt, würde ich sogar zur Japanmatte greifen. Die sind stabil und haben eine Menge an biologischer Kapazität - und dabei jetzt mal nicht nur auf die Zahlen schauen - sondern auf Erfahrung zurückgreifen!
> ...



Hallo Roland,
sind Filtermatten vor Helix überhaupt nötig? Wie ich Kurzhalts (dein Vorredner) verstanden habe, sind Filtermatten nicht nötig. Meine Sorge ist halt das mir zuviel Schwebeteilchen im Teich bleiben und er schmutzig bleibt. Ich meine die Aktuelle Situation ist  ja die, dass ich einfach sehr viele Trübstoffe im Wasser habe.

LG MIcha


----------



## Roland O. (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

Trübstoffe sind nicht gleich Trübstoffe. Schwebealgen sind auch Trübstoffe, die kannst du aber im Prinzip nicht ausfiltern, zumindest nicht mit normalem Aufwand. Da hilft nur eine UVC oder OZON. Trübstoffe kann auch Bodengrund (z.B. Lehm) sein, da ist es schon einfacher mit der Filterung. Trübstoffe können aber auch noch zig andere Ursachen haben.
Wenn du mit Trübstoffen z.B. Kotreste, Algenstückchen, etc. meinst, dann würde ich jetzt an deiner Stelle erst einmal mit dem Siebfilter testen, wie das Wasser dann aussieht. 

Klar kannst du dir auch gleich die restliche Filtertechnik dazubauen, aber ob es im Moment schon notwendig wäre ist eine andere Frage. Falsch machen kannst du dabei nichts - nur eventuell unnötig Geld ausgeben. Zu der Frage, ob ich vollständig auf Filtermatten verzichten würde, sage ich NEIN. Ein 150mµ Sieb ist immer noch zu grob, und du wirst dir eine Menge an Feinstteilchen im Kreis pumpen, wenn du auf Filtermatten verzichtest. Kommt aber auch auf dein gesamtes Teichsystem an. 

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich und bestehender Filterung einstellen würdest. Das könnte so manche Frage schon mal im vornherein wesentlich erleichtern, und wir hätten auch ein Bild davon, wie die Gegebenheiten am Teich sind. Und dabei ist es egal, ob das Wasser jetzt glasklar, trüb oder schmutzig wirkt!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (8. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> Trübstoffe sind nicht gleich Trübstoffe. Schwebealgen sind auch Trübstoffe, die kannst du aber im Prinzip nicht ausfiltern, zumindest nicht mit normalem Aufwand. Da hilft nur eine UVC oder OZON. Trübstoffe kann auch Bodengrund (z.B. Lehm) sein, da ist es schon einfacher mit der Filterung. Trübstoffe können aber auch noch zig andere Ursachen haben.
> Wenn du mit Trübstoffen z.B. Kotreste, Algenstückchen, etc. meinst, dann würde ich jetzt an deiner Stelle erst einmal mit dem Siebfilter testen, wie das Wasser dann aussieht.
> ...



Ja klar, ich poste am Wochenende Bilder vom Teich und meiner aktuellen Filteranlage. Bzw. kannst du den Teich in meinem Profilbild sehen und die Filtertechnik im Eingangspost von mir. Aber ich denke ab dem WE wird Siebfilter laufen, dann poste ich neue Bilder .

LG MIcha


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,
der Sinn des Filters ist es, das Teichwasser nicht komplett zu "reinigen", sondern ihm gezielt einige seiner Nährstoffe zu entziehen. Ein Teichfilter wird durch die Filterpumpe "ernährt", und entzieht dem Teichwasser Nährstoffe (nicht alle, aber wenige weitgehend). Dadurch können im Teich selbst keine Algen etc mehr gut gedeihen (sogenannte Oligotrophie). Waserpflanzen können sich nach wie vor aus dem Teichboden bedienen, ähnlich den Pflanzen im Garten. Durch das klare Wasser bekommen sie bessere Wachstumsbedingungen, weil jetzt die Algenkonkurrenz fehlt, und auch die Verhältnisse am Boden (O2-Konzentration und die damit verbundenen Konsequenzen) besser sind. 
Daher erscheinen viele Ratschläge, zu klarem Wasser zu kommen, recht widersprüchlich, oder klingen aus anderer Betrachtungsweise paradox.
Fang' mit dem Filter einfach an, und bau' dann kontinuierlich aus. 6m in DN 100 mit über 1 m Gefälle - das sind über 100 m³/h, die da zwanglos durchlaufen. (www.druckverlust.de). Ich habe mit SiFi und zwei 120er Mülltonnen mit __ Hel-X angefangen, und die reichten für 20 mittlere Fische und 14 m³. Mehr als die zwei Hel-X-Tonnen habe ich auch heute noch nicht. Aktuell (April - Mai) ist die schwerste Zeit für einen Filter, und es funktioniert, wie Du sehen kannst.
Ich bin eher kein Matten-Befürworter, oder würde konsequenterweise eine Patronenfilter-Konstruktion empfehlen. Die erwähnten Japanmatten sind tatsächlich besser als Schaumstoff, weil sie sich durch ihre Struktur nicht so stark zusetzen - damit stimme ich Rolands Empfehlung zu (nach Grobabscheidung und Sedimentation auf Japanmatten zu gehen, und dafür möglicherweise auf die Hel-X-Bewegung zu verzichten). Alternativ kannst Du Dich auch über bead-Filter belesen (würde ich an Deiner Stelle jetzt nicht bauen, aber ist ein alternativer Ansatz für klares Teichwasser).
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: KISS ! (keep it stiff and simple)


----------



## tschipsfrisch (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mal ein Video in dem man meine Filtertechnik und meinen Teich sehen kann, bei Youtube gepostet.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z9ZuJtAQs8&feature=youtu.be_


Glaubt ihr das ist genug, oder doch auf zu den Tonnen?

LG Micha


----------



## Roland O. (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

hast einen netten Teich, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Als erstes würde ich dir raten, die UVC-Lampe einzuschalten, das bringt dir am meisten um deine grüne Suppe los zu werden.
Schwebealgen kann man nicht filtern, daher auch in deinem Bioteil vom SunSun Filter der leicht grüne Belag. 
Also UVC einschalten, Algen abtöten und rausfiltern. 

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (10. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> hast einen netten Teich, gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Als erstes würde ich dir raten, die UVC-Lampe einzuschalten, das bringt dir am meisten um deine grüne Suppe los zu werden.
> ...




Danke ,
UVC läuft seit 2 Stunden. Ich habe halt den Biofilter erst 7 Tage in Betrieb und __ störe doch so die Biofilterentwicklung?. Aber wenn mir die UVC Lampe schnellere Ergebnisse liefert, bin ich gerne dabei . Das sind übrigens 36 Watt.
Ich habe mir übrigens noch 2 Filtersäcke aus Filtervlies nähen lassen und diese an die Schlauchenenden gebunden. Auch in dieser Feinfilterung bleibt noch einiges hängen.

Im Spaltsieb bleibt so gut wie nichts hängen. Aber meine Schwämme...... so eine Brühe die ich fast jeden Tag rauswasche.
Mich würde speziell noch interessieren, ob der biologische Filter für meinen Teich ausreichend sein kann?

LG Micha


----------



## juerg_we (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
hast du auch daran gedacht dass das vlies irgendwann zu ist und du dann deinen filter zum überlaufen bringst,und du dir den teich leerpumpst?????
ferner verstehe ich nicht warum du einen teil nach dem spaltsieb abzwackst und den dann einfach so in den teich laufen lässt,die pumpe verbraucht doch strom,
und wenn das wasser einmal oben ist kannst du es doch an der uvc vorbei in den filter laufen lassen,ich verstehe eh nicht warum du deine uvc nich vor den spaltsieb
gebaut hast,der spaltsieb hält doch eh nur grobstoffe auf,und das sind bei dir ja nicht viel.
ich würde die uvc vor das spaltsieb bauen und dann alles in den filter,die schei..e muss doch raus oder??????,wie stark ist denn deine pumpe,ich hatte den filter auch mal
und bei 10000l was schluss,dann ist er übergelaufen(alle 3 kammern hatten die selbe höhe,keine stufen drinn)
ich konnte täglich reinigen,und das wasser wurde nicht klar,war für meinen teich zu klein,habe dann alles etwas grösser gebaut.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## tschipsfrisch (11. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo micha,
> hast du auch daran gedacht dass das vlies irgendwann zu ist und du dann deinen filter zum überlaufen bringst,und du dir den teich leerpumpst?????
> ferner verstehe ich nicht warum du einen teil nach dem spaltsieb abzwackst und den dann einfach so in den teich laufen lässt,die pumpe verbraucht doch strom,
> und wenn das wasser einmal oben ist kannst du es doch an der uvc vorbei in den filter laufen lassen,ich verstehe eh nicht warum du deine uvc nich vor den spaltsieb
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
ja den Filtersack muß ich täglich leeren. Leider läuft der Filter über, wenn ich nicht einen Teil des Wassers wieder direkt in den Teich leite.
Ja ich denke auch das ich noch ein wenig umbauen muß.
Aber roland sagte mir, ich solle die UVC Lampe an eine Stelle hängen, wo das Waser schon möglichst sauber ist (oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?). 
Du hast ja mein Wasser gesehen? Ich glaubel was für einen Filter ich Momentan verwende ist egal, ich wede noch ein wenig warten müssen bis sich die Reinigungsintevalle verkürzen...., oder?


----------



## juerg_we (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
ich verstehe das mit der uvc bei klarem wasser,aber bei dir wurden doch nur die grossen feststoffe entzogen oder?????,
so wie du die uvc jetzt verbaut hast funtioniert sie in einer art schwerkraft,wenn du sie vor den sieb setzt ist sie gepumpt und es geht doch viel mehr wasser durch,
jetzt pumpst du einen grossen teil des wassers sinnlos im kreis,anders hätte das wasser wenigstens eine uvc behandlung,und das wasser muss mehrmals durch die
uvc bevor sich was tut,wenn du hier ein bisschen unterwegs bist hast du mitbekommen das ich einen trommelfilter gebaut habe mit 0.04mm ,ist also um das zig mal kleiner
wie der spaltsieb,momentan pumpe ich meinen teich 1mal in 4 stunden durch den filter,und was passiert mit dem grünen wasser?????????nix,(hab auch noch keine uvc an)
nur die schwebestoffe werden weniger. die brühe muss xmal durch den filter bis sich was tut,und bei dir noch mehr x mal biss sich die partikel im filter verfangen,daher ist es wichtig die max menge der uv strahlung auszusetzen,damit das was wird,ist aber alles nur meine meinung
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## tschipsfrisch (11. Mai 2015)

Meine UVC ist mit 7000 Liter max Durchfluß beschrieben. Ich denke das ich im Moment mehr pumpe, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Jedenfalls werde ich mir Gedanken Machen wie ich das optimiere. Also ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nach einmal  UVC bestrahlung das Wasser nicht gleich klarer wird... :-(. 
Ich habe im Moment die Idee, dass Wasser aus dem verschwendeten Kreislauf auf Filtervlies laufen zu lassen um ein verstopfen vorzubeugen. Überlaufendes Wasser würde dann direkt zurück in den Teich geführt werden.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin zweifel ich zum ersten mal ob ich so überhaupt Erfolg haben kann :-(. Das Wasser ist so verdammt schmutzig. Da werde ich ja Jahre brauchen?
Vielleicht doch alles leer pumpen säubern und neu starten... auch wenns nicht so naturfreundlich ist, aber gegen Mühlen will ich auch nicht ständig arbeiten.


----------



## juerg_we (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
das gibt sich trotz allem,
aber wenn du eh leerpumpen willst,hol dir doch so ein swimmingpool mit dem aufblasbarem ring oben ,so teuer sind die nicht ,so mit 8000l wasser
den füllst du mit dem teichwasser,evtl gleich gefiltert ,so hast du keinen 100% neustart,dann würde ich nur den schmodder rausholen,kurz die folie abwaschen oder abspülen(nicht schruppen) poolwasser rein und dann neues wasser dazu, und weiter gehts
gruss
Jürgen 
ps. ich hatte früher einen teich mit ca 10000l und einem noch einfacheren filter eine 36watt uvc und eine 6000l pumpe,das wasser war sternenklar trotz überbesatz,
also kopf hoch und weiter


----------



## tschipsfrisch (11. Mai 2015)

Von diesem Wasser spreche ich . Sieht toll aus. Und so einen Filter wie im letzten Bild koppel ich .


----------



## juerg_we (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
aber die betonung liegt auf "war" und dort möchte ich auch wieder hin,ist aber ein langer weg wenn man nicht so viel geld hat,muss man halt viel bauen,(hatte das auch ein wenig unterschätzt mit der wassermenge),der filter war ein ganz normaler schwammfilter,untendrunter waren filterwürfel,das wars,jetzt sieht das ganze so aus.
biologie steht ,jetzt noch die pumpenleistung hochfahren ,ein cola light nukkeln und warten(ich habe 2 mal 75watt,jetzt,laufen aber noch nicht)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (11. Mai 2015)

die filter habe ich noch in der höhe versetzt so geht mehr durch,
und so sieht mein wasser aus


----------



## juerg_we (11. Mai 2015)

bild vergessen


----------



## Roland O. (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

ich denke ich bin hier mal raus - denn wenn 2 Leute in total verschiedene Richtungen beraten wird das nix, außer dass du total durcheinander kommst - und das will ich nicht!

Geduld ist eines der schwierigsten Sachen am Teich, aber oft am Wirksamsten 

lg
Roland

P.S.: die UVC-Strahlung kann deinen Biofilter nur schädigen, wenn die Strahlung direkt auf Biomaterial oder Bakterien trifft. Diese Gefahr besteht nahezu ausschließlich bei falsch montierten Tauch-UVC Geräten, oder Biofiltern ohne Abdeckung - da reicht dann das Sonnenlicht!


----------



## tschipsfrisch (11. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich denke ich bin hier mal raus - denn wenn 2 Leute in total verschiedene Richtungen beraten wird das nix, außer dass du total durcheinander kommst - und das will ich nicht!
> 
> ...



Hallo Roland,
das würde ich sehr schade finden, denn ich halte sehr viel von deiner Meinung, denn deine vielen Videos sind einfach nur genial und sehr lehrreich. Ich würde mich schon ziemlich feuen wenn du mich auch weiter berätst .

LG MIcha


----------



## Roland O. (11. Mai 2015)

Micha,

es freut mich, dass du auf meine Meinung wert legst - aber sie steht halt in einem gewissen Gegensatz zu hier verbreitetem Wissen/Gedanken. Ich würde z.B. auf keinen Fall durch die UVC-Lampe mehr Wasser durchschicken, als auf dem Typenschild als max. Flow angegeben ist. Hat die UVC-Strahlung nämlich nicht genug Zeit und Einwirktiefe, dann schädigst du zwar die Algenzellen, tötest aber die Alge nicht ab. Der weitere Vorteil der UVC - nämlich eine gewisse Keimreduktion geht total verloren. Das nächste ist, je mehr Schwebstoffe im Wasser, desto geringer die Wirkung der UVC - daher würde ich Sie nach dem Spaltsieb einbauen. Das die UVC das macht was sie soll, sieht man ja im Video - die abgestorbenen Algen bleiben im Moment in deinen Filterschwämmen hängen. Dass du da die nächsten Tage noch ordentlich reinigen musst, ist selbstredend - der Schmutz muss ja raus aus dem System, ansonsten beginnt der Kreislauf von vorne.

Was mich im Video auch gewundert hat, ist dass im Spaltsieb selber fast kein Schmutz ankommt bzw. auf dem Sieb liegen bleibt. Entweder die Fische wühlen noch zu wenig Schmutz vom Bodengrund auf, oder der Pumpenkorb selber lässt nichts mehr durch (kann man aber Aufgrund deines Flows im Siebfilter ausschließen). Auf alle Fälle ist das eigenartig - bevor du jetzt den Teich total neu befüllst und dir damit neue Probleme schaffst (die Algen werden dann zu 99% wieder kommen), würde ich mal mit einem Kescher vorsichtig in der Nähe der Pumpe den Boden aufwühlen. So könntest du mal grob abschätzen, um wie viel Schlamm es sich am Bodengrund dreht bzw. ob du überhaupt viel Schlamm in Bodennähe hast. Das gleiche kannst du dann auch noch an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches machen!

Und nochmals, einen grünen Teich verwandelt man mit herkömmlichen Mitteln nicht von Heute auf Morgen in ein Klarwasserparadies. Da braucht es einfach Zeit - vor allem wenn es die Biologie richten soll/muss!

Hier mal ein Bild von einem Bekannten aus Polen, den ich bei der Umsetzung eines Klarwasserteiches geholfen habe. Hier arbeitet das gleiche Spaltsieb wie du hast, eine UVC (zur Unterstützung bei der Beseitung der Algenblüte), ein kleiner Mehrkammerfilter und als kleines Extra - 1g Ozon. Aber auch hier klappte es nicht in einer Woche bis der Teich schön klar war!

Vor ca. 2 Wochen:






vor 2 Tagen:





lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Roland,
ja ich finde das auch sehr eigenartig das ich keinen Schmutz im Spaltsieb habe, bzw. nur sehr sehr wenig. Ich habe schon überlegt ob der Sieb undicht aufliegt... ich werd jetzt mal ein kleines Blatt reinlegen und morgen früh schauen obs noch da ist.
Morgen werd ich dann mal etwas den Grund um die Pumpe aufwühlen .
Was macht das Ozon eigentlich?


----------



## Roland O. (11. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Was macht das Ozon eigentlich?


Klares Wasser 
Ne, jetzt im Ernst - Ozon ist sehr vielseitig, ist jetzt nicht in ein paar Sätzen so schnell zu erklären. Schau mal auf meinen Youtube Kanal, da hab ich 10 Fragen zum Thema Ozon abgearbeitet!

Ich hab mir dein Video nochmals angeschaut, ich bin nicht sicher ob du nicht zu viel Durchfluss auf deinem Sieb hast! Es könnte sein, dass das extrem herunterfallende Wasser dir den Schmutz durch das Sieb schlägt!

lg
Roland


----------



## lotta (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Ihr, hi Micha
Ich möchte hier nur noch mal ganz kleinlaut anmerken:

Meine UVC sitzt nach dem Druckfilter(welchen ich z. Zt. als Vorfilter nutze)
dann kommt meine "Filter Lava/Vlies-Matten Tonne..."
und ich habe wunderbares, klares Wasser(bis auf die momentanen Blütenpollen auf der Wasseroberfläche).
Meiner Meinng nach ,
müssen die von der UVC abgetöteten und verklumpten Algen
unbedingt aus dem Filterkreislauf entfernt werden.

Das erledigt mein "Tonnenfilter" sehr zuverlässig.
Dazu fische ich mit dem Kescher natürlich regelmäßig abgestorbene Pflanzenreste
oder abgesunkene Blätter vom Teichgrund
und wühle dabei auch gerne Fischexkremente richtung Pumpe.
Meine Pumpe läuft nur mit einer Leistung von 3600l/h,
aber das Resultat gefällt uns , wie wohl auch den Fischen
Anfang des Teichjahres muss ich den Filter immer etwas häufiger reinigen,
gegen Ende kaum noch.
@Micha
Das Wasser würde ich auch nicht komplett wechseln,
denn die Algenblüte startet dann erst nochmal richtig heftig durch
und der Frust kommt ebenso schnell hinterher.
Nur Geduld und alles ausprobieren.
Jeder Teich ist unterschiedlich.
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

mmmmmmh ist das Sieb richtig rum drin ?

Gruss Obs


----------



## juerg_we (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal klarstellen dass wie hier nicht in einem wettstreit sind,das roland recht hat sieht man ja an seinen videos,
aber die eine oder andere sache kann man doch mal ansprechen und dann findet sich doch eine lösung oder?????????
das macht doch ein forum aus oder nicht.?????
viele wege führen nach rom ,hat mal einer gesagt
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Roland O. (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

es geht sicher nicht um Wettstreit - und ich habe auch kein Problem mit deinen Aussagen/Meinungen. Ich kenne das nur persönlich von mir, je mehr verschiedene Meinungen man hört, umso unsicherer wird man was man jetzt machen sollte oder nicht. Und genau das möchte ich Micha ersparen - die endgültige Entscheidung liegt sowieso bei Micha, egal was wir Anderen hier jetzt zum Besten geben. Aber je widersprüchlicher die Meinungen sind, umso schwieriger wird es für sich selber das Richtige rauszufiltern. Und das habe ich gemeint als ich schrieb, ich halte mich zurück!
Ist auf keinen Fall irgend etwas persönliches gegen irgend Jemanden - das möchte ich schon nochmals betonen! Und wie du richtig schreibst - es gibt immer mehr Wege die zum Ziel führen!

lg
Roland


----------



## lotta (12. Mai 2015)

Mir hat es immer geholfen,
mehrere verschiedene Lösungsansätze zu lesen.
Da konnte ich dann drüber nachdenken und für mich,
meine Ansprüche, meinen Geldbeutel und meinen Teich,
die praktikabelste Lösung herausfinden.
Ich finde eben auch dass ein Forum von gerade all den unterschiedlichen Sicht- und Herangehensweisen lebt.

Micha wird das schon richtig machen.

Es wäre schade, wenn nur noch in die eine oder eben andere Richtung diskutiert werden würde.
Alle Aussagen (soweit sie fundiert, ausgetestet und für gut befunden wurden) haben meiner Meinung nach, 
eine Berechtigung als Info dem Fragesteller zur Verfügung gestellt zu weden.

Gruß Bine


----------



## samorai (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir das Video schon 3 mal angesehen, angehalten und zurück gespult.
Dabei viel mir eine nicht sichtbare Kappillarsperre auf, genau da wo er die Ansaugschläuche beschreibt. Er sprach auch von Regen und hohen Wasserstand.
Bei ständiger "Düngung" vom Außenbereich wird es auch schwer klares Wasser zu erhalten.
Dann noch eine Festellung: Ihr wundert euch damit kein Dreck im Spaltsieb liegt!
Sollte es nicht trocken liegen; .....man könnte auch annehmen die Pumpe liegt unmittelbar nah am Außfluss des Filters, .....oder das einströmende Wasser zerschlägt die Feststoffe die im Wasser gefüllten Siebfilter treiben.
Wenn im Siebfilter Wasser stehen bleibt hat er entweder Gegengefälle oder die Abgänge sind noch zu klein, deswegen bestimmt der Bypass.
Kann man Deine Pumpe dimmen? .....manchmal ist weniger mehr! ...eventuell so das Dein Sieb trocken ist.
Kontrollier zuerst mal Deine Kappillarsperre.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## tschipsfrisch (15. Mai 2015)

Ich genieße es sehr, wie gut ich hier beraten werde . Gerade wie Bine schreibt, sind mehrere Meinungen nicht immer schlecht! Im Gegenteil, ich profitiere sehr von eurem Wissen.
Ja Roni, ich denke du hast Recht! Kapillarsperre ist glaube ich nicht vorhanden :-(. 
Auch habe ich den Wasserdurchfluß durchs Spaltsieb mit einem dritten Kreislauf deutlich reduziert, ich werd weiter Berichten und am Wochenende Bilder posten. 
Auch ist meine Pumpe nahe dem Wasserzufluß, aber im Moment muß ich täglich den Filter reinigen. Ich denke Momentan habe ich einfach überall Feststoffe im Wasser.
Jedenfalls habe ich an den beiden Wasserzuläufen jetzt noch Filtervlies angebracht (überlauf sicher ) und filter so noch viel mehr Schmutz aus dem Teich. Und jetzt plätschert es wunderschön!
Bitte helft mir nur alle weiter und bleibt dabei 
LG Micha


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha!
Bilder oder Fotos machen auch den Fortschritt sichtbar!
Mal ne Frage am Rande; Was hält man denn vom Klärteich?
Alle Deine Bypässe könnten da einlaufen!

Ron!


----------



## juerg_we (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,
habe mir nochmal dein video angeschaut,
jetzt mal eine frage:wieviel hat dich denn das ganze bisher gekostet,die schläuche waren alleine nicht billig,
hast du schonmal über einen trommler ,vlieser in eigenbau nachgedacht,du hast ja momentan ein __ filtersystem ,dann hättest du ja zeit zum bauen.
hat sich an deiner wasserqualität schon was geändert,merkst du was(gefühlt)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## tschipsfrisch (15. Mai 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Micha!
> Bilder oder Fotos machen auch den Fortschritt sichtbar!
> Mal ne Frage am Rande; Was hält man denn vom Klärteich?
> Alle Deine Bypässe könnten da einlaufen!
> ...



Hi Ron,
ein Klärteich ist nicht möglich, da bekomme ich Probleme mit meiner besseren Hälfte . Aus Neugierde: wie sieht ein solcher Teich aus?
Ich mach morgen wieder ein Video, um meine neuen Filterelemente zu zeigen .

An Roland und alle Anderen: Mein Spaltsieb ist scheinbar mehrmals am Tag übergelaufen, was dazu geführt hat das sämtlicher gesammelter Schmutz  nicht liegen geblieben ist, sondern in den Biofilter geschwämmt wurde. Jetzt bleibt da Schmutz liegen...., ein super schönes Gefühl zu sehen wie der Dreck aus dem Wasser geholt wird.
Wie gesagt morgen ein neues Video mit neuem Durchlaufvolumen und deutlich mehr Effektivität.
Ach Roland, übrigens hat das anschalten der UVC Lampe dazu geführt, dass ich nun lauter böse Algen im Grobfilter habe, die ich voller Genuß ins angrenzende Feld verbanne . Aber eine Frage dazu: Kann sich so eine gute Bakterienkultur im Biofilter aufbauen? Ohne UVC ist der Filter nur 1 Woche in Betrieb gewesen. 

LG Micha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (15. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> habe mir nochmal dein video angeschaut,
> jetzt mal eine frage:wieviel hat dich denn das ganze bisher gekostet,die schläuche waren alleine nicht billig,
> hast du schonmal über einen trommler ,vlieser in eigenbau nachgedacht,du hast ja momentan ein __ filtersystem ,dann hättest du ja zeit zum bauen.
> ...



Hmmm, ich denke insgesamt bin ich bei ca. 700-800 Euro glaube ich. Hmm ein vlieser hört sich interessant an .
Ich habe im Moment das Gefühl, dass sich was tut und das Wasser klarer wird. Ich zeigs euch morgen nochmal in einem Video. Mein Eindruck der Qualitätsbesserung kann aber auch an dem sinkenden Wasserstand liegen, da der Dauerregen aufgehört hat.


----------



## Roland O. (15. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage dazu: Kann sich so eine gute Bakterienkultur im Biofilter aufbauen? Ohne UVC ist der Filter nur 1 Woche in Betrieb gewesen.


Hallo Micha,
wie kommst du darauf, dass sich im Biofilter keine Bakterienkultur aufbauen könnte? Wo kommt diese Befürchtung her?

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (15. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> wie kommst du darauf, dass sich im Biofilter keine Bakterienkultur aufbauen könnte? Wo kommt diese Befürchtung her?
> 
> lg
> Roland



Hallo Roland,
ich habe gehört und gelesen, dass die UVC Lampe nicht nur die Bösen Algen, sondern auch die guten Bakterien abtötet. Bei mir sitzt die Lampe ja vor dem Biofilter, töte ich da nicht zu viele Bakterien ab, die sich sonst im Biofilter ansiedeln würden?

LG Micha


----------



## Roland O. (16. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> ich habe gehört und gelesen, dass die UVC Lampe nicht nur die Bösen Algen, sondern auch die guten Bakterien abtötet. Bei mir sitzt die Lampe ja vor dem Biofilter, töte ich da nicht zu viele Bakterien ab, die sich sonst im Biofilter ansiedeln würden?
> 
> LG Micha


Micha,
das UVC Licht Bakterien abtötet ist richtig, aber nur in dem Bereich wo die UVC-Lampe ihren Strahlungsbereich hat. Und da am meisten unmittelbar neben der Lampe. Also in deinem Fall werden die Bakterien nur im UVC-Filter abgetötet die mit dem Wasser durchgespült werden.
Im Biofilter hast du ja dann genau das Gegenteil - du bietest den Bakterien einen idealen Lebensraum, wobei auch hier viel zu viel Wind um Filtermedien gemacht wird. Die Bakterie braucht im Prinzip nur eine Oberfläche, Sauerstoff und Nährstoffe zum überleben. Alle diese Dinge stellst du in deinem Biofilter zur Verfügung. Diese Vorraussetzungen sind aber auch in jedem Schlauch, jeder Leitung, dem Teich selber, usw. zu finden. 
Greife mal einen deiner Schläuche unter Wasser an - du wirst feststellen dass der schön "glitschig" ist - Bakterienbewuchs!
Also nochmals, du brauchst dir um deine Bakterien im Filter keine Sorgen machen, wenn du die UVC einschaltest. 

Freut mich, dass du schon erste Erfolge erzielst - jetzt heißt es etwas geduldig sein!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend ,
hier mein neues Video mit den Technikneuerungen bzw, optimierten Durchfluß. Freue mich über Kommentare.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QdVOcshFpQ&feature=youtu.be_


LG Micha


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe das ähnlich gemacht mit dem Filterließ wie du.
Kannst du das Filterfließ nicht so falten das es an den Seiten vom Blumenkasten hochsteht?
(Kaffeefiltertüte in Kaffeefilter im Übertragenen Sinn )
Ich hätte so die befürchtung wie du das gemacht hast, das an den Seiten zu viel Wasser ungefiltert durchrutscht.
Wenn der Blumentopf und Blumenkasten im Teichbecken stehen können sie ja auch gerne Überlaufen, das Wassere bleibt trotzdem im Teich.

Und, irgendwie ist für mich die Frage nicht ganz geklärt: Pumpe und Filterauslauf liegen recht dicht beeinander?

Übrigens sehr interessant hier mitzulesen da ich z.Z mich auch mit dem Thema Filterbau beschäftige.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich habe das ähnlich gemacht mit dem Filterließ wie du.
> Kannst du das Filterfließ nicht so falten das es an den Seiten vom Blumenkasten hochsteht?
> ...



Hallo,
ja im Blumentopf ist es so, im Blumekasten wirds noch so .
Ja die Frage ob es wirklich schlecht ist das mein Auslauf und Pumpe dicht beieinander liegen beschäftigt mich auch. Allerdings liegt sie am aktuellen Ort am tiefsten Punkt, bzw wahrscheinlich am Tiefsten Punkt (kann ich euch nur sicher sagen wenns Wasser dann klar ist     . Dort ist sehr viel Schlamm am Grund. Diesen möchte ich aber nicht künstlich aufwirbeln (außer durch die Pumpe), da sonst meine Filteranlage innerhalb von Minuten verstopft ist.
Wie groß ist der Nachteil durch das nah zusammenliegen ? Wenn ich die Pumpe weiter weg vom Rücklauf blaziere, dann habe ich mindestens 3 Meter mehr Schlauch, was ja ein deutliches reduziertes Pumpvolumen bedeuten würde.
LG Micha


----------



## Roland O. (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

kannst du diesen Schlamm nicht mal mit einem Kescher aus dem Teich holen? 
Sonst wird das wirklich lange dauern - du hast da nämlich nen richtigen Nährboden für Algen. Also ich würde da schon mal Hand anlegen - bis jetzt hast du noch nirgends erwähnt, dass der Boden ordentlich verschlammt sein soll!

Dieser Schlamm muss raus, das bleibt dir nicht aus. Die Frage ist nur, ob du es langsam oder schneller angehen willst!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Mai 2015)

Also das nur jetzt meine Meinung:
Es entsteht eine Art Kurzschluss, d.H. die Pumpe saugt aus ihrem Umfeld das Wasser an, wenn nun aber in ihrem Umfeld das Wasser 
sauber ist bekommt sie das auch nur zu fassen. Das würde dann auch heißen: das im Gegenüberlegen Teichende das Wsser steht.
Ich persöhnlich würde mal versuchen das Wasser was aus dem Filter kommt auf die andere Seite des Teich zu legen.
Nicht die Pumpe umlegen, je kürzer die Leitung zwischen Pumpe und Filter ist um so weniger Verlust hast du in der Leitung!
Das Wasser was aus dem Fileter kommt kann ja Drucklos zu rücklaufen,


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> kannst du diesen Schlamm nicht mal mit einem Kescher aus dem Teich holen?
> Sonst wird das wirklich lange dauern - du hast da nämlich nen richtigen Nährboden für Algen. Also ich würde da schon mal Hand anlegen - bis jetzt hast du noch nirgends erwähnt, dass der Boden ordentlich verschlammt sein soll!
> ...


Hallo Roland,
das Problem ist nur, dass ich halt den Grund nicht sehen kann. Ich fische also im Trüben und vieles von diesem Sediment ist so fein, dass es einfach durch meinen Kescher läuft. Der Kescher ist schon recht fein.  Der Schlamm liegt sehr unterschiedlich auf dem Grund, ich erwische manchmal sehr große Mengen, manchmal auch nichts. Aus diesem Grund überlege ich ob ich nicht doch eine komplette Reinigung durchführen sollte? Also Wasser raus, und komplette Entferung des Sediments. Ich denke das es an manchen Stellen gut 10 cm dick liegt.
LG MIcha


----------



## Roland O. (16. Mai 2015)

Micha,

ist eine verzwickte Sache. Entweder alles raus, oder mal einen großzügigen Teilwasserwechsel machen, bei dem du versuchst so viel Schlick wie möglich abzusaugen.

Wenn du in letzter Zeit schon öfter gekeschert hast, kann das natürlich auch ein Grund dafür sein, dass das Wasser immer noch so trüb ist. 10cm Schlamm sind schon eine Hausnummer, das dauert sicher länger bis du das alles rausfilterst!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Mai 2015)

Wie wäre ein Teichschlammsauger?


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Also das nur jetzt meine Meinung:
> Es entsteht eine Art Kurzschluss, d.H. die Pumpe saugt aus ihrem Umfeld das Wasser an, wenn nun aber in ihrem Umfeld das Wasser
> sauber ist bekommt sie das auch nur zu fassen. Das würde dann auch heißen: das im Gegenüberlegen Teichende das Wsser steht.
> Ich persöhnlich würde mal versuchen das Wasser was aus dem Filter kommt auf die andere Seite des Teich zu legen.
> ...


Hallo,
ist leider nicht so einfach umzusetzen :-(.

LG Micha


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Mai 2015)

Noch mal Ich Micha,

es gibt doch diese KG oder HT Rohre mit allen erdenklichen Winkeln und Bögen.
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe sind die auch Preiswert zubekommen.
Legen doch mal eine Leitung auf die ander Seite des Teich Probeweise.
Denkbar wäre ja schon fast auch durch den Teich.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Micha,
> 
> ist eine verzwickte Sache. Entweder alles raus, oder mal einen großzügigen Teilwasserwechsel machen, bei dem du versuchst so viel Schlick wie möglich abzusaugen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, das habe ich Vorgestern mit ca 5 mal Keschern aus dem Teich geholt... wie ist deine weitere Einschätzung wenn du das siehst? LG Micha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Noch mal Ich Micha,
> 
> es gibt doch diese KG oder HT Rohre mit allen erdenklichen Winkeln und Bögen.
> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe sind die auch Preiswert zubekommen.
> ...


Finde ich eine gute Idee 
Schlammsauger hatte ich schon, zum leihen gibt es keinen guten in den Baumärkten hier und den den ich hatte hat mir nichts gebracht.
Leider... Gibt es denn richtig gute Teichschlammsauger?
LG  Micha


----------



## Roland O. (16. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Hallo, das habe ich Vorgestern mit ca 5 mal Keschern aus dem Teich geholt... wie ist deine weitere Einschätzung wenn du das siehst? LG Micha
> Anhang anzeigen 145617
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 145616



Wenn es so riecht wie es aussieht, ist das richtig schöner Faulschlamm. Das Problem wird sein, dass du deine Fische nicht fangen kannst. Würde da wirklich mal so viel wie möglich absaugen, Teilwasserwechsel machen und das Ganze am Besten ein paar mal hintereinander!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gute Idee
> Schlammsauger hatte ich schon, zum leihen gibt es keinen guten in den Baumärkten hier und den den ich hatte hat mir nichts gebracht.
> Leider... Gibt es denn richtig gute Teichschlammsauger?
> LG  Micha




Ich habe mir vor drei Jahren einen Schlammsauger bei einem Discounter gekauft.
Die anderen waren mir alle zu teuer.
Den habe ich dann das erste Jahr so deutlich benutzt, weil ich dachte, wenn der das aushält werden wir zusammen alt.
Wir werden zusammen alt.

Ich habe dann jede Woche immer so ein zwei Stunden damit im Teich gestanden. Mit dem Saugrüssel nicht mit dem 
Saugmotor, kann sehr viel Schlamm raus.
Diesen habe ich auf meinem Rasen verteilt, wunderbarer Dünger.
Was auch noch gut ist, man saugt ja auch wasser aus den Teich, das fühlt man dann neu auf-> Wasserwechsel inkl.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Wenn es so riecht wie es aussieht, ist das richtig schöner Faulschlamm. Das Problem wird sein, dass du deine Fische nicht fangen kannst. Würde da wirklich mal so viel wie möglich absaugen, Teilwasserwechsel machen und das Ganze am Besten ein paar mal hintereinander!
> 
> lg
> 
> ...


Alles klar, dann werde ich es wie folgt versuchen: Ich werde den Bodensatz so gut wie nur möglich aufwirbeln und dabei den Teich bis auf wenige cm Absaugen, Schlamm rausschaufeln. Wieder bis auf ca 25 Prozent füllen und das ganze wiederholen. Ich werde das 3 mal in direkter Folge wiederholen. Am besten mache ich das dann mit einer richtig starken Pumpe die auch dicke Flüssigkeiten saugen kann, gibt es soetwas überhaupt?
Anpacken werde ich das am letzten Maiwochenende. Dann habe ich noch zeit zu sehen ob das Wasser auch so klarer wird.
Allerdings stellt sich mir dann noch eine Frage, ist mein Filter so wie er ist wirklich gut um das Wasser dann auch sauber zu halten?
Denn wenn ich das Wasser wechsel, dann brauche ich auch einen guten Filter


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Mai 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> drei Jahren einen Schlammsauger bei einem Discounter gekauft



Wie heißt die Kiste und wo hast du den gekauft.


----------



## Roland O. (17. Mai 2015)

tschipsfrisch schrieb:


> Allerdings stellt sich mir dann noch eine Frage, ist mein Filter so wie er ist wirklich gut um das Wasser dann auch sauber zu halten?
> Denn wenn ich das Wasser wechsel, dann brauche ich auch einen guten Filter


Das Wasser sauber halten kann dein Filter mit Sicherheit, aber das wird sich zeigen. Kommt eben auch auf deinen Fischbesatz an, aber soweit ich mich erinnere hält sich das ja noch in Grenzen!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (17. Mai 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Das Wasser sauber halten kann dein Filter mit Sicherheit, aber das wird sich zeigen. Kommt eben auch auf deinen Fischbesatz an, aber soweit ich mich erinnere hält sich das ja noch in Grenzen!
> 
> lg
> Roland


Hört sich gut an


----------



## tschipsfrisch (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ja und heute ist es so weit   !!!!!
Es gibt erste sichtbare Erfolge zu verkünden!!!
Deutlich geringere Grünfärbung im Wasser 
Bessere Sicht und ein viel besser gelaunter Teichbesitzer .

Es ist anstrengend, jeden Morgen säuber ich den gesamten Filter, weils dringend nötig ist. Aber jetzt wieder mit vollem Elahn .

Aber seht selbst, und vergleicht mit den Bildern im Eingangspost .
Entschuldigt bitte, aber ist das nicht geil?!


----------



## tschipsfrisch (21. Mai 2015)

Nachtrag:
Hier die Wasserqualität zu Beginn vor 3 Wochen:


----------



## tschipsfrisch (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den ersten goldenen Teichbewohner gesichtet (sehr leichter Schimmer im Wasser). Wasser wird weiter klarer . 
Am meisten hilft mir bei der Klärung meines Wasser das Filtervlies. Unfassbar was da hängen bleibt .
Ich empfehle jeden der ein ähnlichen Teich wie ich hat, mit dem Ziel das Wasser zu säubern dringend Filtervlies zu verwenden. Ist sehr reinigungs intensiv, also nur so verwenden, dass ihr euren Teich nicht leer pumpt. LG Micha


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,
das sieht sehr gut aus , halt' uns bitte weiter auf dem laufendem! Spätestens im Sommer wird das Wasser noch klarer, weil der dafür nötige Filteraufwand ein wenig sinkt . Ich bringe mich beim Thema Filterkonzept immer sehr gerne ein, weil ich kein Vlies und keine Schwämme/Matten habe . Das heißt nicht, dass diese Variante meiner Meinung nach schlechter, aufwändiger oder was immer ist , sondern einfach eine vernünftige Alternative. Meine Technik heißt TroFi -> einmal __ Hel-X und 'raus. Ich bin mir sicher, Du hast damit auch bald eine solche Wasserqualität, wie angehängt. Daneben mal ein Bild, wie es zum Start meines Filters aussah ("Sehen Sie, Sie sehen nichts.)
    .


----------



## tschipsfrisch (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo ,
ja ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten. Im Moment tut sich sichtbar eigentlich nichts.
Du hast deine grüne Suppe ohne mechanische Filterung sauber bekommen? Aber du hast doch sicherlich auch lauter Schmutz im Wasser gehabt? Finde es erstaunlich, dass du auf diese Weise das Wasser sauber bekommen hast, also mit einer rein biologischen Filterung? Sieht echt super gut aus 

LG MIcha


----------



## juerg_we (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
du hast falsch gelesen,er hat einen trommelfilter und dann gleich die biostufe.
trommelfilter ist mechanische filterung nur halt vollautomatisch(keine schwämme ausdrücken und so)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## tschipsfrisch (29. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo micha,
> du hast falsch gelesen,er hat einen trommelfilter und dann gleich die biostufe.
> trommelfilter ist mechanische filterung nur halt vollautomatisch(keine schwämme ausdrücken und so)
> gruss
> Jürgen



Achso 
Hätte mich auch äußerst gewundert !

LG MIcha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (29. Mai 2015)

Ein Update,
ich habe nun vermehrt Algen in fester Form im Teich.
Liegt das daran, dass nun die Sonne tiefer in meinen Teich scheinen kann? Woran kann das noch liegen, dass ich zum ersten mal in 3 Jahren eine andere Algenform im Wasser habe?
LG Micha


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,
das geht mir auch so. Dank Filterung kann man dem Wasser Nährstoffe entziehen, und damit die Grünfärbung durch Algen eindämmen. Da ich den Teichboden nicht "klinisch" reinige, wachsen halt dort Algenrasen (neben den UW-Pflanzen). Ich kann damit leben, und die Fische auch (die Libellenlarven etc erst recht, für die ist das ja die "Kinderstube").
Mein Trommelfilter war auch schon längere Zeit kaputt, und bei längerer Abwesenheit (>1 Woche) lasse ich das Wasser durch die geöffnete Revisonsklappe laufen - auch dann bleibt das Wasser klar . Aktuell ist er gut beschäftigt, da müsste ich mich mit Reparieren beeilen, wenn das Wasser so bleiben soll.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde 
Auch heute kann ich von deutlichen Verbesserungen berichten !
Ich habe zu Anschauungszwecken ein neues Video bei Youtube hochgeladen und möchte mich an dieser Stelle einfach mal bei allen die mir in den letzten Wochen so gut geholfen haben bedanken!
Am Ziel bin ich noch lange nicht, aber sicher es bald  zu erreichen. Ich schätze noch 5-6 Wochen, dann sollte mein Teichwasser wirklich klar sein. Und dann mach ich hier ein Gartenfest um etwas mit meinem Teich angeben zu können.





_View: https://youtu.be/Yyn3XmKCrGY_


LG und tolle Sommertage an alle.


----------



## Roland O. (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Micha,

weiter so, das wird schon. Geduld, Geduld und wieder Geduld - den Rest macht dann der Teich selber! Auf alle Fälle bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Freut mich dass du erste Erfolge verbuchen kannst!

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich melde mich wieder mit meinem Ergebnis für diese Jahr. Klares Wasser und Pflanzen bestimmen mein Teichbild!!!
Und hier mein Video:








Liebe Grüße Micha


----------



## Roland O. (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Micha,
du musst dein Video noch von Privat auf Öffentlich umstellen, dann können wir alle es sehen 

lg
Roland


----------



## tschipsfrisch (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Roland 
Ich glaube jetzt sollte es gehen.
lg Micha


----------

